# Newbie...advice needed



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi folks

Recently posted about moving to Dubai with not much response so I'll try again. 

Starting at the American hospital before the year is out. Not sure where my accommodation will be. Someone suggested Zabeel plaza or Al Ghurair area. No idea what either of these are like!

Anyway I'm just wanting some advice on maybe the more simple things, ie. essentials to bring over with me from Scotland (any girly things I might really need), good ways to meet new people outside of work, what the accommodation might be like. Basically any and all advice is welcome.  

Cheers!


----------



## UKbrownBoy (Apr 22, 2014)

Not sure about girly things...but as a guy, i brought over 6 months worth of toiletries such as my shampoo (not available in Dubai), face wash (not available in Dubai), hair wax (not available in Dubai)...so i plan on restocking every visit back home every 6 months. 
Furniture is relatively cheap, so you wont need to bring any over unless you're completely upping sticks and moving here. 
I joined a few groups on Meetup dot com, they also have an iphone app. but it's been a mixture of good and bad, boring/entertaining, had a good 2 hours/wish i hadn't left the apartment. 
Defo bring your favourite DVD's, i wish i had...as you may lose internet or it may take days to get connected in some cases, and usually if your internet don't work, TV wont work.
...
Accomodation wise, i looked at approx 15 places in around 10 days, quality does vary. Everyone recommended i dont go for a place where i am the first tennent as new building will have a few small teething issues that would need fixing, best to go for a 1-2 year old building. 

That's all i know, from personal experience thus far...4 months in Dubai...opinion so far? GOOD!!!!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The only things I brought over with me were the following:

Clothes
Fragrance that I just had at home
XBOX One
Laptops, iPads and ATV
Cisco Router

That's it.

The other half just brought her normal stuff, clothes, makeup, handbags etc.

Don't waste your money or luggage allowance on any toiletries, deodorants etc there is no need (unless you have to use a special one) as everything you can get back home you can get here.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> The only things I brought over with me were the following:
> 
> Clothes
> Fragrance that I just had at home
> ...


Quite right -  Even TESCO stuff is available out here nowadays  not that I've had reason to go anywhere near one of their stores for quite some time. I think that last one I visited was in THAILAND !

The only 'problem' may be that some products are branded with different names for the UAE market.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Quite right -  Even TESCO stuff is available out here nowadays  not that I've had reason to go anywhere near one of their stores for quite some time. I think that last one I visited was in THAILAND !
> 
> The only 'problem' may be that some products are branded with different names for the UAE market.


I've not seen Tesco stuff yet, I go Park n Shop for UK stuff, Spinneys, Carrefour, or that store in Battuta G something?

I have been trying to find Right Guard Spray deodorant spray but can I find anywhere, nope but hey Rexona (Sure in the UK) does the same thing.

But yeah basically everything is here.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> I've not seen Tesco stuff yet, I go Park n Shop for UK stuff, Spinneys, Carrefour, or that store in Battuta G something? I have been trying to find Right Guard Spray deodorant spray but can I find anywhere, nope but hey Rexona (Sure in the UK) does the same thing. But yeah basically everything is here.


Tesco crap can be found in Choithrams, if you really must!


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Toiletries weren't really high on my list of priorities tbh. Don't use anything special. A few small ones to see me through till I find a shop will do. Can any of you tell me what the transport system is like and what the accommodation might be like? I've been told I'll be living in a sort of compound area. Will it be a mix of cultures? 

Cheers!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The only thing you can't get here is rowies!


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't even know what rowies are but I'm genuinely gutted!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Transport is fine, plenty of taxis about - there's the metro to use and even the buses are air-conditioned.

You mention that the accommodation is supplied by the hospital - at a guess I would say that you'd be in an accommodation block - without knowing your level of position within the hospital it can only be guesswork. If you're at the main part of the American Hospital (don't know of other locations) then Za'abeel is probably the better area - at least it's on the same side of the creek. But it's all going to depend upon the quality of the building they put you up in.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Abz90 said:


> I don't even know what rowies are but I'm genuinely gutted!


My mistake, I assumed the "Abz" in your username related to Aberdeen. Rowies are the humble Aberdeen Buttery, God's finest creation.


----------



## stevenp93 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi. We've lived in the UAE for 8 years now, and Dubai is about as internationally cosmopolitan as you can get. Pretty well everything is available is some of the most modern, smartest and largest malls and shops you will come across in the world. (the previous responder must have some particularly special products for them to not be available here).

Renting requires a bit of care. Commuting in Dubai can be tough as roads, although very modern, and often 8 lanes wide on the big arterials, can be a nightmare with frequent traffic jams. There is a metro but relatively limited in its overage at the moment. If you can afford to, i would stay initially at a friend's or in a budget hotel whilst figuring out your commute options since that may determine where you ultimately rent. Another reason for doing this is that the UAE requires a year's rent to be paid in advance (!), so you don't want to commit early then find after a couple of months you wish you'd gone somewhere else.

Hope that helps


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Again, thanks for all the advice. I won't be driving at all so it's good to know that the transport system isn't too bad. My accommodation is provided for by my work so no I'll just have to get used to it! I've heard it's really nice though so hopefully it lives up to expectations. 

I'm sorry if this has already been asked but what's the best thing to do about a mobile? Am I better to bring my phone across with me to have for the first few days till I can get to a phone shop (That was my plan) or leave it here altogether? I'm guessing having a local number is an absolute must? 

Thanks folks!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Abz90 said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked but what's the best thing to do about a mobile? Am I better to bring my phone across with me to have for the first few days till I can get to a phone shop (That was my plan) or leave it here altogether? I'm guessing having a local number is an absolute must?
> 
> Thanks folks!


Yes having a local number is seen as being an essential utility out here, it's surprising how often interactions with services and retail outlets want a number so that they can pull up your details in their systems.

You can get yourself a pre-pay chip quite easily by presenting your passport (if you're doing this before receiving your residency and ID card), the costs a fractionally higher than post-paid - but it does at least allow you to get service immediately. If you do a pre-pay line, they're only valid for 12 months but can be renewed for a following year simply by paying the requisite AED 55 (DU charge/Etisalat ???) upon renewal.

If it's important to keep your UK number alive, do what we do - get a dual sim phone then both your local and UK numbers are working at the same time and you only then have to carry one handset.

Or if you wish to continue using the UK handset but installing a UAE SIM card, then you need to make sure that the phone is unlocked prior to coming out here, this would of course depend upon the contract you have with your UK provider.


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahhhh ok! That all sounds really good but I'm a girl and only know so much when it come to technology jargon without doing my research! The dual sim phone sound good though so I might go for that...

Also, I'm glad you mentioned it, what is this I've been reading about the authorities keeping your passport on arrival to the UAE? :O I'm taking it it isn't as bad as it sounds or no one would do it but it does sound quite scary. Why do they do this and what do I have to do when I want to leave the country for a trip home or abroad?

Sorry to keep asking (probably utterly boring) questions but I'm getting more info on the silly little thing that have been bugging me here than what I have trawling the internet for months! All greatly appreciated.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Abz90 said:


> Also, I'm glad you mentioned it, what is this I've been reading about the authorities keeping your passport on arrival to the UAE? :O I'm taking it it isn't as bad as it sounds or no one would do it but it does sound quite scary. Why do they do this and what do I have to do when I want to leave the country for a trip home or abroad?


There's absolutely no reason at all for the authorities to 'take your passport away on arrival' - don't know where you have heard that from.

The only time that your passport will be out of your hands is when your employer's HR department is processing the residency visa, they'll need it to get the visa inserted onto one of your pages.

Don't let them keep it, there is no legal requirement for them to do so.

I'm sure I speak for others here, we're happy to help - we just like to know that the questioner has made at least some effort to get the information from the stickies that have been provided on the forum - which it seems you have already done - so feel free to keep asking away. Also don't be worried about making new threads for each new subject - it makes it easier for others to find the answers when they're searching.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> There's absolutely no reason at all for the authorities to 'take your passport away on arrival' - don't know where you have heard that from.
> 
> The only time that your passport will be out of your hands is when your employer's HR department is processing the residency visa, they'll need it to get the visa inserted onto one of your pages.
> 
> ...


more importantly, they are not allowed to keep it, by law..

while we're on the subject of passports and visas etc, bring lots of passport photos with you. getting them done in Tescos is MUCH cheaper than the little booths... Its worth bringing 20+.....
every application in the early days seems to require 2 passport photos....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

When you arrive at the airport (assuming T3 if you are flying from UK direct) then as you come out of the sliding doors after luggage collection, you tur left and walk along a wide walkway with some hotel guys on the left. At the end on the left, are the Etisalat and Du desks for you to pay for yourSIM card for your pone, so as suggested, make sure its unlocked and what size of SIM you will need (standard, micro, nano etc).

You'll be best to buy data and time allowances for your phone so I'd suggest 100AED for 1Gb of data (lasts 30 days) and 100AED of call time (which doesn't expire). The instructions are on the little envelope they give you to activate your number. It night take a couple of hours so best to do this on your way out from the airport so it can do its stuff overnight. No doubt you'll get a text message welcoming you etc, plus a request to update carrier settings (which you should do) and then you'll find that spam txts are common in the UAE - very unlike the UK.

You'll soon learn your number as just about every transaction they ask you for your mobile as it effectively becomes your ID number.

Oh and make sure you have Skype installed on any of your devices before you set out. 

I am sure you will enjoy your time here


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks very much! 

I was told to bring 16 photos with me but I will be sure to bring extra! Very helpful advice about the sim cards. I was just going to bring my own phone with me and use free call and messenger apps for the first few days till I got something sorted but knowing I can get that all done before I even leave the airport is great. 

Cheers


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, you can sort it before you leave the building.

You'll find that common messenger apps work fine, but you may struggle with internet based telephone calls which terminate on a phone number e.g. Skype Calling. Computer to computer works fine but the carriers here do their very best to block calls which try and bypass their calling system by using data.

One peculiarity here is that if you buy an iPhone/iPad, then Facetime will never appear on its - its illegal. If however you already have it installed (i.e. on a non-UAE iPhone), then its just fine.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*No Facetime*

That is very good to know... my hubby and I reside in the Android world, and we found Skype to be very frustrating for the two months that we were apart. Couldn't figure out why it didn't work very well, but it was always lagging, freezing, and ending calls randomly. (Even with having the thing we shall not name installed and running.)

However, almost all our friends/family use Iphones/Ipads. So I looked at Ipad minis back home just for the Facetime feature. Unfortunately I decided against it, thinking I could just pick one up here. Oh well... there's always our trip home next year.



twowheelsgood said:


> One peculiarity here is that if you buy an iPhone/iPad, then Facetime will never appear on its - its illegal. If however you already have it installed (i.e. on a non-UAE iPhone), then its just fine.


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahhh I see. Unfortunately I use android too and was thinking of picking up an Iphone over there but I don't think I'll bother. I usually skype from the computer so that should be fine. 

Cheers!


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

Just reading the excellent advice here, like getting your phone unlocked, getting the sim in the airport and bringing many passport photos. I was wondering if people where recommending to use an Ipad with facetime over skype in Dubai. Does apple products work better? As I may consider to pick up an Ipad as well as my Iphone. Just realised my PC has just come up with Windows 7 Build 7601 error so feeling a bit jumpy about technology
Cheers


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Google Hangouts*

I just used GOOGLE HANGOUTS between Dubai-Canada and thought it worked really well; much better than SKYPE. There was no lagging or echo therefore much easier to hold a conversation. Not sure it works as well as Apple; I've never used Facetime - my only IPhone was 3GS.

Another option could be TANGO. I haven't used it, but a girl back home mentioned to me that she uses it to talk to her father in Vietnam, said it works GREAT, waaaaayyyy better than Skype.

Re: unlocking phone. OH and I both have LG Nexus phones that were sold unlocked. He bought his directly through the Play store; I bought mine through Virgin - both in Canada.




UKSingDubai said:


> Just reading the excellent advice here, like getting your phone unlocked, getting the sim in the airport and bringing many passport photos. I was wondering if people where recommending to use an Ipad with facetime over skype in Dubai. Does apple products work better? As I may consider to pick up an Ipad as well as my Iphone. Just realised my PC has just come up with Windows 7 Build 7601 error so feeling a bit jumpy about technology
> Cheers


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Abz90 said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> I was told to bring 16 photos with me but I will be sure to bring extra!
> Cheers


Don't bother.
The background in the UK is not 'brilliant white' so your passport photos will be rejected. Happens all the time at my company, they tell people to bring loads of passport photo's and then reject them because the background is 'off-white' not bright white.

Last time I lived here the company did all this for me, someone took me to a photo place and I had them done. This time (been back in the UK for 3yrs and moved back here at Xmas) I just emailed a photo of me with a white background and the company printed out whatever was needed - and I assume manipulated the colours so the background was the exact shade of white that everyone demands.

Weird but thats how it seems to be.

The comment about bringing 6 months worth of toiletries made me lol. I didn't even do that when I was based in the jungle in Panama for 6 months. The only thing I can't find out here is Birds Custard, otherwise just about everything available in the UK is available here - although some of it at a much higer price.

Dubizzle is good for secondhand stuff, its excellent for furniture and stuff that people sell when they go home, there are some good bargains to be had.

I'm not sure I'd like to be stuck without a car, the transport system is ok if you just use the metro and only want to go to the main places, but we live in Meadows so its easy just to jump into the car and go where we need to....especially because during summer even walking 100yds means your clothes will be soaked with sweat.


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! 

I think I'll bring them with me anyway. If they don't accept them so be it. I'll play it by ear re. the transport system and see how I get on. From what I've seen on here though, the driving sounds crazy...and I'm an excellent driver. Lol.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Alfred1 said:


> Don't bother.
> The background in the UK is not 'brilliant white' so your passport photos will be rejected. Happens all the time at my company, they tell people to bring loads of passport photo's and then reject them because the background is 'off-white' not bright white.
> 
> Last time I lived here the company did all this for me, someone took me to a photo place and I had them done. This time (been back in the UK for 3yrs and moved back here at Xmas) I just emailed a photo of me with a white background and the company printed out whatever was needed - and I assume manipulated the colours so the background was the exact shade of white that everyone demands.
> ...


Hi,
Regarding white background - this is first i heard of this.
We brought loads of photos with us from UK - all taken with usual photo booths.
They have since been used for residency visa, ID card, driving licence, school registration, job applications, school bus card, school dinners card, alcohol license, shooting club ID.......
Not one of the above mentioned a brilliant white background!
Abs - just bring a shed load of photos (along with buckets of patience) with you!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Regarding white background - this is first i heard of this. We brought loads of photos with us from UK - all taken with usual photo booths. They have since been used for residency visa, ID card, driving licence, school registration, job applications, school bus card, school dinners card, alcohol license, shooting club ID....... Not one of the above mentioned a brilliant white background! Abs - just bring a shed load of photos (along with buckets of patience) with you! Cheers Steve


Hi Steve, the white background is compulsory but I've not ever heard anything about a 'brilliant' white background. OP, when you have the photos done here, you get a disc, which is very useful for future prints. Also, there's no need to follow the UK passport rules for hair for ladies of no fringe and hair behind the ears, etc.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Hi Steve, the white background is compulsory but I've not ever heard anything about a 'brilliant' white background. OP, when you have the photos done here, you get a disc, which is very useful for future prints. Also, there's no need to follow the UK passport rules for hair for ladies of no fringe and hair behind the ears, etc.


Hi,
Agreed - we used the normal photo booth white background - it just wasn't "brilliant white".
Once i got down to my last photo - i just took it to a local photo company and they copied it and i now have another 20 - for whatever new clubs i join!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Alfred1 said:


> Don't bother. The background in the UK is not 'brilliant white' so your passport photos will be rejected. Happens all the time at my company, they tell people to bring loads of passport photo's and then reject them because the background is 'off-white' not bright white. Last time I lived here the company did all this for me, someone took me to a photo place and I had them done. This time (been back in the UK for 3yrs and moved back here at Xmas) I just emailed a photo of me with a white background and the company printed out whatever was needed - and I assume manipulated the colours so the background was the exact shade of white that everyone demands. Weird but thats how it seems to be. The comment about bringing 6 months worth of toiletries made me lol. I didn't even do that when I was based in the jungle in Panama for 6 months. The only thing I can't find out here is Birds Custard, otherwise just about everything available in the UK is available here - although some of it at a much higer price. Dubizzle is good for secondhand stuff, its excellent for furniture and stuff that people sell when they go home, there are some good bargains to be had. I'm not sure I'd like to be stuck without a car, the transport system is ok if you just use the metro and only want to go to the main places, but we live in Meadows so its easy just to jump into the car and go where we need to....especially because during summer even walking 100yds means your clothes will be soaked with sweat.


 I took my own at home. Took it to the tesco photo printer thingy. Printed out 48 passport photos, for around £3.20. Have never had one rejected by anything. Sun cream is MUCH cheaper in the UK. Buy in a supermarket at the end if the summer, and it's about 1/3 price. Less of an issue on your own, but a family with children gets through bucket loads As for any other toiletries, I don't use any except toothpaste, a bar of soap, and shaving foam, so no issue, there! You can walk more than 100 yds in the summer. Don't let people tell you to live a hermit life indoors. The more time you spend outside in summer, the more acclimatised you'll be. I do, on average, half an hour outdoors every day. It's worth it. A car is handy, though!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Regarding white background - this is first i heard of this. We brought loads of photos with us from UK - all taken with usual photo booths. They have since been used for residency visa, ID card, driving licence, school registration, job applications, school bus card, school dinners card, alcohol license, shooting club ID....... Not one of the above mentioned a brilliant white background! Abs - just bring a shed load of photos (along with buckets of patience) with you! Cheers Steve


I think he said it was his company rejecting them, rather than any real authority..


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

@Alfred1

I am fairly certain that I saw Birds Custard powder in Spinneys in Umm Sequim - I will check when I am back from the UK.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe I'm wrong about the photos and its just an over zealous employee at our place. Happens every time though, we get people from the UK with an envelope full of (expensive) photos and they get rejected for having a "grey" background.

Steves post reminded me to get more, I need to join the shooting club to get some practice in for a couple of driven shoots when I'm back in the UK in January. I'm guessing I'll need to sell my first born child to afford the fees at the club, last time I enquired a round of skeet was about 40GBP, back home I pay 5, to be fair thats using my own shotgun and cartridges but even with gun and carts thrown in thats expensive just for 26 shots.

You _can_ walk 100yds in summer, but you _will_ be sweaty and hot if you're outside for more than a few minutes. I'm not a huge fan of aircon, it gives me a headache so I try not to use it if I can (and in my military days we didn't have aircon out in the desert on ops, we just got hot) but its a fact that in 46 degrees and 90%+ humidity the human body cannot stay sufficiently cool and you'll sweat lots, even if you're Mo Farrah.

Drink twice as much water as you think you need.....then drink some more. I played 18 holes last week at the Monty (2pm tee off) and drank 4.5 litres of water in 4hrs, my belly felt full but I still only needed to pee once, the rest came out in sweat. I forced it down, I'd played a few days before, same time, and only drank a couple of litres and felt rough all evening, but the 4.5 litres made a difference and I felt ok that evening.
And thats driving round in a golf cart, if I was actually doing physical stuff I'd have needed more (and I'm not a big bloke either). 

I run at 5.30am most days and I'm melting when I get back after half an hour. A bloke over the road weighs himself before and after circuit training for an hour outside and reckons he loses 3-4kg over his training session, thats 3-4 litres of water in an hour lost (1 litre of water = 1kg), plus all the salts.

I think a lot of people out here complaining about fatigue or being ill are simply dehydrated.


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

OK I am flying in tomorrow so am preparing myself for the heat. I am hoping there will be a bit less humidity here than in Singapore, but that does not seem the case! Checked my passport pics and they do have a white background phew


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

UKSingDubai said:


> OK I am flying in tomorrow so am preparing myself for the heat. I am hoping there will be a bit less humidity here than in Singapore, but that does not seem the case! Checked my passport pics and they do have a white background phew


Tomorrow for DXB at sunrise it's expected to be...

Time / Temp. / Feels Like / Dew Point / Humidity / Conditions
6:00 am / 34 °C / 44 °C / 27 °C / 67% / Clear

Rising to...

4:00 pm / 40 °C / *52 °C* / 26 °C / 46% / Clear	

So quite reasonable really.


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Tomorrow for DXB at sunrise it's expected to be...
> 
> Time / Temp. / Feels Like / Dew Point / Humidity / Conditions
> 6:00 am / 34 °C / 44 °C / 27 °C / 67% / Clear
> ...


Oh not as humid then thats a relief....lol

But the temperature is cranked up by 10 degrees!
Gonna feel worse as the local style is different than singlet and flip flops :/


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hmmm... I think it will take a good bit of acclimatising to those temperatures from living in Scotland! Thankfully coming over nearer winter time though so hopefully it will be easier doing this gradually. 

Also, can I ask, what is the situation like re. clothing? I have seen a few posts on this but thought I would ask myself as you guys seem pretty clued up. Over here, if we get the occasional sunny day I do like to wear shorts and perhaps a vest. Not particularly short shorts but not down to the knee either. From what I've seen this type of casual wear would not be acceptable, however, a couple of girls I have on Facebook who live in Dubai seem to wear stuff like this all the time...especially on nights out. What is the deal here? Would it be acceptable within the compound? 

Thanks


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

Well its certainly as hot as they say! Dizzyingly hot. Impressive place.
I thinks its best to avoid most of the day and lead a nocturnal life in these months.
I think you have a good idea and come out in October
In terms of clothing I would say most people dress conservative or sensible summer wear I would say. Although I have only been here a few days! 

I think on the beach or at the pool or going out at night may be a different matter.
Its a real change for me as in Singapore people are quite conservative in values but not dress So I miss that


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Shorts are fine at the beach, park, compound pool etc. People are advised to tone it down (cover shoulders) for the mall but plenty people don't. Crop tops showing stomachs should be avoided unless at the beach.

The reality is you're going to get more amorous attention the more skin you show and many of the men lack tact (to say the least). Unless you like this attention, this will dictate your clothing and keep you well within actual offensive boundaries.

Nights out, western standards apply but you don't have to dress like a hooker to be treated like one. Granted a lot of that is down to that particular venue's clientele but again it's about how much dodgy attention you're willing to fend off rather than breaking any laws.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Alfred1 said:


> Don't bother. The background in the UK is not 'brilliant white' so your passport photos will be rejected. Happens all the time at my company, they tell people to bring loads of passport photo's and then reject them because the background is 'off-white' not bright white. Last time I lived here the company did all this for me, someone took me to a photo place and I had them done. This time (been back in the UK for 3yrs and moved back here at Xmas) I just emailed a photo of me with a white background and the company printed out whatever was needed - and I assume manipulated the colours so the background was the exact shade of white that everyone demands. Weird but thats how it seems to be. The comment about bringing 6 months worth of toiletries made me lol. I didn't even do that when I was based in the jungle in Panama for 6 months. The only thing I can't find out here is Birds Custard, otherwise just about everything available in the UK is available here - although some of it at a much higer price. Dubizzle is good for secondhand stuff, its excellent for furniture and stuff that people sell when they go home, there are some good bargains to be had. I'm not sure I'd like to be stuck without a car, the transport system is ok if you just use the metro and only want to go to the main places, but we live in Meadows so its easy just to jump into the car and go where we need to....especially because during summer even walking 100yds means your clothes will be soaked with sweat.


Alfred1
Birds custard in Spinneys Uptown Mirdif tonight xx


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok thanks! I will keep this all in mind.  Having a bit hassle re. medical lab reports and boring things like that but I just can't wait to be out there now!


----------



## ByeN (Aug 25, 2014)

I accepted a Staff Nurse position at the American Hospital Dubai in June and I'm having same hassle as you. Finally got all my paperwork, immunisations complete last week and I've been told still got a while to go yet for NMC verification to get checked in Dubai then the visa to get processed. Said it could take at least 8weeks!!


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

To be honest it has been nothing but hassle for me! I got all my paperwork sent off about a month ago including the medical stuff. They then got back and said more tests were needed with lab results verified by my doctor which, needless to say, is costing me a small fortune. It seems to be a lot of back and forth as their paperwork and instructions are so basic. Very frustrating! I am hoping it will all be worth it in the end! The quicker I get out to Dubai the better!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Abz90 said:


> To be honest it has been nothing but hassle for me! I got all my paperwork sent off about a month ago including the medical stuff. They then got back and said more tests were needed with lab results verified by my doctor which, needless to say, is costing me a small fortune. It seems to be a lot of back and forth as their paperwork and instructions are so basic. Very frustrating! I am hoping it will all be worth it in the end! The quicker I get out to Dubai the better!


If you're frustrated now, take a deep breath. Welcome to the sandpit and you haven't even arrived yet !


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Abz90 said:


> I am hoping it will all be worth it in the end!


Trust me - it won't be!


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Trust me - it won't be!


What a positive and useful response!!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Abz90 said:


> What a positive and useful response!!!


Just being truthful and trying to manage your expectations!


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Well your response is unwanted and unappreciated. I'm extremely excited about my move to Dubai and I'll make my own judgement of it when I'm actually there. From what I've read - Dubai is what you make of it and may need a lot of effort. Things I'm willing and capable of doing. Everyone else's response has been positive and helpful. And if you are a moderator and that's the type of "help" you're posting then, personally, I think it's disgraceful.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

You can lead a horse to water.............
My comments have no relevance to me being a moderator - they are my personal opinion.
I honestly wish you the best of luck and hope Dubai is everything you want it to be.
You will be arriving at the best time of year - as the weather will be cooler.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> You can lead a horse to water.............
> My comments have no relevance to me being a moderator - they are my personal opinion.
> I honestly wish you the best of luck and hope Dubai is everything you want it to be.
> You will be arriving at the best time of year - as the weather will be cooler.
> ...


That's better!  

Cheers!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Abz90 said:


> and that's the type of "help" you're posting then, personally, I think it's disgraceful.


Really ? You need to stop being so thin skinned or you'll get nowhere here if thats how you react.

Your head will explode when you get here and deal with the bureaucracy directly.


----------



## Abz90 (Jul 25, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Really ? You need to stop being so thin skinned or you'll get nowhere here if thats how you react.
> 
> Your head will explode when you get here and deal with the bureaucracy directly.


No need to jump on the bandwagon. Everyone is allowed to react however they want as long as it's done in a reasonable manner but that particular discussion has been dealt with and is finished. No one else needs to pop in their 2 pennies worth and carry it on.


----------

